# Computer randomly crashing



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi all, my computer has started randomly crashing, at first i thought it was a over heating issue, but i have monitored cpu and gfx temps and they seem fine.

i did change some fan settings in the bios and it has seemed to help though, its stopped crashing as often.

i have zipped some event logs would appreciated if someone could take a look cheers


----------



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

i have also run win memory diagnostic, no issues


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

There is little info in these logs to indicate a problem with unexpected shut downs. There might be issues with windows update.

Please read the first of this thread and provide your TSG Sysinfo:

https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...before-posting-for-help-in-this-forum.943214/


----------



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for the help...

OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7 CPU 920 @ 2.67GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 26 Stepping 5
Processor Count: 8
RAM: 12279 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970, -1 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 59 GB (24 GB Free); D: 931 GB (247 GB Free); E: 931 GB (159 GB Free); F: 931 GB (357 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC., P6X58D-E
Antivirus: Avast Antivirus, Enabled and Updated


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

What had you been running in the previous hour before a crash?
I took another look at your HWMonitor file. When was that snapshot taken, immediately after a crash?
Look at lines 183-186:
Temperature 0 77 degC (170 degF) (Core #0)
Temperature 1 72 degC (161 degF) (Core #1)
Temperature 2 73 degC (163 degF) (Core #2)
Temperature 3 71 degC (159 degF) (Core #3)

Those temps are really warm if they are actual temps. I should have noticed this before.
And, if they are actual temps I would start cleaning out everything with compressed air.


----------



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

i think i was either using vlc player or online shopping, they are the normal core temps....

The case is clean i use a DataVac often


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

I don't see anything else out of line.

BTW, here are my temps:
Temperature 0 28 degC (82 degF) (Core #0)
Temperature 1 25 degC (77 degF) (Core #1)
Temperature 2 24 degC (75 degF) (Core #2)
Temperature 3 25 degC (77 degF) (Core #3)
Temperature 4 28 degC (82 degF) (Package)


----------



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

i guess my Corsair H50 isn't performing very well then, before i replace it id like to get to the bottom of this crashing issue, incase i end up getting a new motherboard, cpu and memory.
so far its doing alright, i noticed utorrent in the error logs before one of the crashes so i have removed it.


----------



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

if it does keep crashing then it must be the cpu temps


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

uninstall the corsair water cooling and and install the cpu cooler bundled with the i7 when u purchased......dont forget to apply the thermal paste


----------



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

not sure if i still have the original cooler, i removed the H50 and installed new thermal paste, Artic silver, its shaved a few degrees off the temps, but not really made much difference


----------



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

Ronc303 said:


> I don't see anything else out of line.
> 
> BTW, here are my temps:
> Temperature 0 28 degC (82 degF) (Core #0)
> ...


what cooler do you use?


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

I don't use any cooler. Just the OEM HP heatsink and fan.
You aren't overclocking, are you?


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

Is there anything in Task Manager consuming a lot of the CPU?


----------



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

yes this system is overclocked

temps are now around 60c, and no crashing since removing utorrent


----------



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

i spoke too soon, crashes have started again....


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

I think you should scale back your overclocking until you quit overheating.


----------



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

im sure the temps are not the problem, i had already done that just to rule it out anyway


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

I don't have any ideas right now.
Next time you crash, send the event log after you reboot. I'll take another look at it.


----------



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

ok yesterday no crashes, today not long after turning pc on the screen turns off, i could tell the pc was still working but had to reboot


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

Any more crashes?

I found this: https://www-ssl.intel.com/content/www/us/en/support/processors/000005567.html
It stress tests the processor and gives its max operating temp.


----------



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

yes im still having the same issues , its ok for days, then does it again , i have run some other stress tests but will try this one


----------



## Ronc303 (Nov 17, 2016)

I'm just keeping your issue in my mind.
What did you use to tweak your overclocking? Can I look at that program and settings you used?

Watch the temperature box as it runs.
Though when I run video conversation is when I heat up the most. Like converting a flv file to mp4.


----------



## Apexs (Jan 18, 2013)

i didn't use any program the overclocking was done via the bios, so i just loaded default settings to remove it, iv no idea what the issue with the system is, it would run for days without any problem, then start crashing or turning off.

anyway i gave up and got a new system  thanks for the help anyway


----------

